# Help! Baby dwarf tears make hair algae.



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

My baby dwarf tears have become a bush about six inches thick now and it keeps sprouting hair algae. My everything is where it should be, and I've been dosing with excel and cutting back light, but keeps coming back. I know this is not uncommon but I'm looking for any additional advice. Please.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

if you have the room, Amano shrimp can be quite effective at taking care of hair algae. Just make sure you can care for them and don't expect them to only eat algae


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How long are you leaving your light on?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Your tank is out of balance between lighting and nutrients. Dosing Excel alone is not providing what the plants need to outcompete the algae. You may want to look at dosing a dry PMDD pre-mix (it's cheaper)

Here's a link that may help:

Aquarium Fertilizer


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I agree,it cannot be balanced if you have algae.Something is off.


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

Thank you for your input. I was looking for solutions. The hair algae only grows about a 1/4 inch from the baby dwarf tears, then dies. I have no idea why. It is no where else in the tank. I cut the mat in half and I am now assuming lack of water flow is the cause. Inside the mat may just be a dead zone.


----------

